# mites. I've got em



## mentholiscold (Aug 25, 2020)

So, I've been fighting off spider mites for a couple weeks now. Seems like eternity. I've been using neem oil on my veg tents, with great results. After the third application, none have been seen. But was told not to use neem oil during flowering. So I've used Dr zymes, and also Dr bronners peppermint/hemp oil soap. Neither seem to get rid of these pesky mites. Can I use neem oil on my earlier flowering plants, or no? Is there any other way I could try? Ive got one tent ready to harvest in a few days. Another is a few weeks from finished, and another has two plants that I can probably harvest in the next couple of days. But don't want to continue fighting these things.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2020)

The only thing i ever used on some mites in flower is water,dish soap,and alcohol. The problem is you have to be careful because the alcohol will jack up the triches. I try to keep it on stems and leaves. If they get to bad i chop.
Ppl have no clue how much weed they have smoked that had mites unless they grew it.
Most the time you can tell by the popping when smoking.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 25, 2020)

Here's what you should get, if you can, and you can use either product all the way through, up to the day of harvest.

Green Cleaner or Plant Therapy

Then wash your harvest, if you want help, just ask.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2020)

Green Cleaner
					

Treat Pest Insects, Mites & Fungal Diseases With Green Cleaner!     Green Cleaner  is an effective  insecticide ,  miticide  and  fungicide  without the residual impact of conventional pesticides.  Green Cleaner  can be used as a knockdown spray to control severe pest infestations and can be...



					www.arbico-organics.com


----------



## boo (Aug 25, 2020)

spinosad for the win...avid in early veg slaughters them...


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 25, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Green Cleaner
> 
> 
> Treat Pest Insects, Mites & Fungal Diseases With Green Cleaner!     Green Cleaner  is an effective  insecticide ,  miticide  and  fungicide  without the residual impact of conventional pesticides.  Green Cleaner  can be used as a knockdown spray to control severe pest infestations and can be...
> ...


I posted pictures, did the forum not allow them from me?


----------



## pute (Aug 25, 2020)

I have never had mites in flower but azamax is what I use in veg.  Had mites twice in 11 years.  Both times I was gifted clones from and outside grow. Both times I thought I had done my due diligence but after a couple of weeks in I saw the ominous spots....4 applicatins every two days disrupts their life cycle and kills all of them.  

Don't know what I would do if I ever got them in flower.  I have used spinosad for thrips but even though it does kill mites I have found it isn't as effective as something that destroys the eggs as well.  Spinosad doesn't.

Glad I grow inside.  If you do your due diligence there aren't as many problems as outdoors.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 25, 2020)

Burn-em






I have used the Green Cleaner also in mid flower needed to wash them everday for a few days with the garden sprayer
Took care of the major problem, did not wipe them out after one spray but needed about 5 for me


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 25, 2020)

putembk said:


> I have never had mites in flower but azamax is what I use in veg.  Had mites twice in 11 years.  Both times I was gifted clones from and outside grow. Both times I thought I had done my due diligence but after a couple of weeks in I saw the ominous spots....4 applicatins every two days disrupts their life cycle and kills all of them.
> 
> Don't know what I would do if I ever got them in flower.  I have used spinosad for thrips but even though it does kill mites I have found it isn't as effective as something that destroys the eggs as well.  Spinosad doesn't.
> 
> Glad I grow inside.  If you do your due diligence there aren't as many problems as outdoors.


How did you apply it, did you add to soil or spray the leaves
Thanks


----------



## pute (Aug 25, 2020)

Use a 360 sprayer under the leaves.  I never put any kind of pesticide in my soil  Thank god I have never had root aphids.  Mites live above the soil.  Thrips live in the soil but come up to eat the leaves.


----------



## Alabaster (Aug 26, 2020)

I've used Spinosad at 90ml per gallon in my soil. When applied at this rate every 6 days, and 0.5ml per gallon of BTI every 3 days it got rid of my fungus gnat issue very well. Without any issues whatsoever for the plants. Now if I see any fliers, I just water with BTI a few times, and I'm good.


----------



## zem (Aug 26, 2020)

boo said:


> spinosad for the win...avid in early veg slaughters them...


This didn't work for me. Neither did the alcohol. Organic soap killed them on contact but repeated use dries up the leaves. I don't know if adding the concentration of the spinosad would have any effect but i doubt it. i used it at the same concentration i normally used for worms.  Do you recommend a higher dose for mites?


----------



## boo (Aug 26, 2020)

it did a good job and yes, I mixed it stronger than the instructions indicate, about 50% more spinosad per gallon...avid is the absolute best for instant kills but only in early veg...this is some lethal stuff...never seen a borg that could resist alcohol or avid...1/4 tsp./gallon does it


----------



## pute (Aug 26, 2020)

yup....dead bug


----------



## zem (Aug 27, 2020)

boo said:


> it did a good job and yes, I mixed it stronger than the instructions indicate, about 50% more spinosad per gallon...avid is the absolute best for instant kills but only in early veg...this is some lethal stuff...never seen a borg that could resist alcohol or avid...1/4 tsp./gallon does it


right i never tried avid yet, i am working with what i have these days, i will have to try spinosad at higher dose next time they show up. Ethanol though, they survived it i don't know how. The one i regretted trying was H2O2, it damaged the leaves so much and did nothing to the mites but clean them up lol if i were able to buy stuff i would try predatory mites. i have seen this used in massive scale in Almeria in Spain, it is an amazing thing, seeing it first hand made me understand the added value. They actually grow acres upon acres of vegetables through many towns without having to fumigate. They save a lot on labor equipment and material and keep the crops the cleanest possible.


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Aug 27, 2020)

water, ammonia, and dish soap, safe till harvest. kills on contact and is not only safe with no residuals, but also gives a slight nitrogen boost.

This method is not only safe it is cheap too.  It will not harm trichomes either

2b2s


----------



## zem (Aug 27, 2020)

2broke2smoke said:


> water, ammonia, and dish soap, safe till harvest. kills on contact and is not only safe with no residuals, but also gives a slight nitrogen boost.
> 
> This method is not only safe it is cheap too.  It will not harm trichomes either
> 
> 2b2s


what is the source of ammonia? would granular ammonium nitrate or ammonium sulfate do? do you have a certain recipe like how much ammonia powder soap and water to mix?


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Aug 27, 2020)

I use janitorial grade ammonia purchased at local hardware store.  1 tsp liquid non anti bacterial dish soap, 3 tsp ammonia and 1 gallon water every 3 days for 2 weeks to be sure you broke the lifecycle

2b2s


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 27, 2020)

2broke2smoke said:


> I use janitorial grade ammonia purchased at local hardware store.  1 tsp liquid non anti bacterial dish soap, 3 tsp ammonia and 1 gallon water every 3 days for 2 weeks to be sure you broke the lifecycle
> 
> 2b2s


Very good to know, thanks for the info. I'm sure it will be put to good use.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2020)

Interesting. Never heard about using Ammonia.


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Aug 27, 2020)

I grew up on a small 20 acre farm.  I treat my outdoor mj grow like I would treat any other field crop, with the exception of knifing in my nitrogen.  My indoor I treat like a commercial greenhouse.  The ammonia is an old tried and true greenhouse method I learned from an ex girlfriend that worked in a greenhouse in stuart FL in the early 80's.  Do a google search on ammonia and spider mites it is a great tool to have in your bag if and when disaster hits in flower

2b2s


----------

